# TDI Break-in Procedure



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

Interesting thread on TDIClub forum on the proper break-in process for TDI engines:
http://forums.tdiclub.com/show...64250
http://forums.tdiclub.com/show...41440
The thread generated quite a bit of interest since posted in 2003 since some of it seems counter-intuitive. The thread was mainly intended for manual transmissions. The RPM numbers quoted were for different TDI engine than Touareg V10 TDI, but the author (Drivbiwire) said to me in a private message that the rev guidelines would hold in proportion to the V10's lower redline RPM.
I'll reproduce the text here:

_Quote »_
*Rules that apply for the life of the car*
-When the engine is cold (below the first 3 white marks at the base of the temp gage) rev the engine to at least 2,500 rpms.
-When the engine is warmed up (above the first three white marks) Rev the engine to no less than 3,000 rpms.
The reason for this is to keep the turbo on boost, clear the VNT guide vanes and apply firm pressure to the rings for optimal sealing against blow-by gasses. The rings need the boost to seal since its a turbo charged engine, babying the engine is detrimental and will lead to issues with compression if done so for very long.
*First 1,000 miles*
Keep rpms below 3,800. Avoid steady rpms. Frequent firm application of power is strongly recomended up to 3,800 rpm. Avoid the use of cruise control so that you naturally fluctuate the power with your foot.
*1,000-5,000 miles*
Use the full 5,100 rpm power range. Avoid steady rpms. Avoid the use of cruise control. Frequent application of full throttle is recomended to help seat the rings. City driving is ideal for breaking in a TDI due to frequent stops and acceleration. Once you get to 5,000 miles change the oil and perform your first service per the manual
*5,000-10,000 miles*
Use of the cruise control is ok at this point since most of the initial break in has occured. Continue to use occasional full throttle accelerations to continue to seat the rings. You will notice the engine become slightly louder during this phase due to less friction from the engine breaking in (normal for a diesel to become louder under lighter loads). If your going on a long drive and you are using the cruise, every so often step on the peddle to accelerate up about 20 mph then coast back down to your preset speed.
*10,000-60,000*
This is when the rest of the break in occurs. The engine from the factory will check out with about 475psi of compression pressure out of the crate. It will take at least 60,000 miles to reach the peak pressure of 550psi. For the most part once you get to 10,000 miles your compression will be around 510psi meaning that most of the break in has occured.
*60,000-the life of the motor*
The engines I have seen so far using a 5w40 oil are maintaining 550 psi of compression pressure with over 200,000 miles on the odometer. The owners have followed the advice above and do not have any oil consumption issues. This also means that with the higher pressure the engine is more efficient returning optimal fuel economy and reduced smoke output.
DB 




_Modified by leebo at 7:53 AM 7-4-2004_


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: TDI Break-in Procedure (leebo)*

Really helpful!!! It must be nice to own such a motor, that is able to reach
so many miles in a so good shape...
If only the V10 TDI wasn't so expensive... let's see what happens with the
new V6


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: TDI Break-in Procedure (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_Frequent application of full throttle is recomended to help seat the rings.

Like I needed an excuse to do that.


----------



## papaTDI (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: TDI Break-in Procedure (leebo)*

further info from Drivebiwire.
I asked:
Quote:
Hello, DBW,
Does the break-in period as you described apply to the V10 Twin-Turbo TDI as well. It has an DSG.
What do you recommend for break-in on this baby?
Thank you,
ptdi
----
He replied:
*The only thing you need to do with the DSG transmission is be firm with the pedal. The V10 is similar for break in but the transmission will determine the best shift points. Be firm with the gas pedal will bias the shift programming higher in the rpm range thus loading the motor a bit more.
I recomend NOT using the sport mode until you have at least 1,000 miles on the motor. This provides more load on the engine and helps out with the break-in. Once past 1,000 miles use the Sport mode freely.
DB*
---
Great information !


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: TDI Break-in Procedure (papaTDI)*

The TOUAREG has a DSG transmission??? This is the first I've heard of it.


----------



## papaTDI (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: TDI Break-in Procedure (TREGinginCO)*

opps....meant Tiptronic








Would the DSG be able to "handle" the power of the V10 ?


----------



## ABRA CADABRA (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: TDI Break-in Procedure (leebo)*

Rules that apply for the life of the car
-When the engine is cold (below the first 3 white marks at the base of the temp gage) rev the engine to at least 2,500 rpms.
-When the engine is warmed up (above the first three white marks) Rev the engine to no less than 3,000 rpms.

Does this mean, when we first start the car step on the gas pedal and rev the engine to 2500 rpm?
and then when the engine is warmed up, rev it to 3000 rpms?
I dont get it!


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: TDI Break-in Procedure (ABRA CADABRA)*

I believe the intent is for shift-points. So...when cold, shift @ 2500 RPM...when warm, shift @ 3000 RPM. Probably need TIP for that...


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: TDI Break-in Procedure (leebo)*

I'm unclear if that break-in advice applies to the v10; read this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3288968


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: TDI Break-in Procedure (ehd)*

As I wrote in the original post, I exchanged emails with the author of the break-in procedure. He indicated to me that I should interpret the RPM range in a relative fashion. So...2500 RPM's is to 5100 RPM max as 2200 RPM's is to 4400 RPM max (approximately).
IIRC, you want to be in the 50-70% RPM range until the engine comes up to operating temperature. From that point on, you want to be in the 70-100% RPM range (depending on mileage).
YMMV


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: TDI Break-in Procedure (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_As I wrote in the original post, I exchanged emails with the author of the break-in procedure. He indicated to me that I should interpret the RPM range in a relative fashion. So...2500 RPM's is to 5100 RPM max as 2200 RPM's is to 4400 RPM max (approximately).
IIRC, you want to be in the 50-70% RPM range until the engine comes up to operating temperature. From that point on, you want to be in the 70-100% RPM range (depending on mileage).
YMMV

Cool; that's what I've tried to do. However, the real trick in following this procedure is keeping your drivers license


----------



## chiavari (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: TDI Break-in Procedure (leebo)*

Regarding the rev limits:
Rules that apply for the life of the car
-When the engine is cold (below the first 3 white marks at the base of the temp gage) rev the engine to at least 2,500 rpms.
-When the engine is warmed up (above the first three white marks) Rev the engine to no less than 3,000 rpms.
The reason for this is to keep the turbo on boost, clear the VNT guide vanes and apply firm pressure to the rings for optimal sealing against blow-by gasses. The rings need the boost to seal since its a turbo charged engine, babying the engine is detrimental and will lead to issues with compression if done so for very long.
When and for how long should I rev my V10 at 2500 - 3000 rpm? Under normal driving, barring the occasional burst on the highway, I never rev "this high"!


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: TDI Break-in Procedure (chiavari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chiavari* »_Regarding the rev limits...When and for how long should I rev my V10 at 2500 - 3000 rpm? Under normal driving, barring the occasional burst on the highway, I never rev "this high"!

I believe the original article was written for manual transmission. I use TIP for most of my driving, so it's "easy" to follow this - barring the local speed limit issues. You could just rely on your automatic transmission and ignore this advice.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: TDI Break-in Procedure (leebo)*

I prefer Spock's OEM paddle_shifters for extended "TIP" mode driving, yet the "S" shift_selection and varied throttle application should get a stock-tuned v10 to hit these specified shift-points off the line


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: TDI Break-in Procedure (ehd)*

I use the paddle shifters on occasion, but mostly I use the shifter on the console.


----------



## handi2 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: TDI Break-in Procedure (leebo)*

Lets see....after 2 years of ownership I have just over 2,000 miles the engine will be broke in when I'm 129 years old.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: TDI Break-in Procedure (handi2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *handi2* »_Lets see....after 2 years of ownership I have just over 2,000 miles the engine will be broke in when I'm 129 years old.

I have 8.8k after 16 months and thought that was low. Man, 2k miles in (2) years; that much sitting can't be good for it -- you need to exercise that fine machine


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: TDI Break-in Procedure (ehd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehd* »_
I have 8.8k after 16 months and thought that was low. Man, 2k miles in (2) years; that much sitting can't be good for it -- you need to exercise that fine machine









2004 @ 75K miles...so mine is mostly broken-in.








The issue with VW TDi's is the crappy way they implement EGR & CCV. The result is gunked up intake manifold (aka "intake clogging"). The clogging is worse on the starboard intake manifold of the V10. But that's a different issue than break-in. You can read more about "intake clogging" on Fred's TDIclub forums...


----------



## chiavari (Mar 4, 2007)

With my 2004 V10, I decided to put the break-in procedure to the test and for the last couple of weeks I now let the engine rev at 2500 to 3000 rpm for the first 10 - 15 minutes of driving.
And...
It seems to greatly reduce the amount of smoke, especially under acceleration. Obviously there are many factors (and here in Italy the quality of the diesel is a big one) but overall, I'd say that paying a few minutes of attention in the beginning is definitely worth it.


----------



## oworm (Nov 21, 2008)

handi2 said:


> Lets see....after 2 years of ownership I have just over 2,000 miles the engine will be broke in when I'm 129 years old.


Are you using it to go to the mailbox at the end of your driveway?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

oworm said:


> Are you using it to go to the mailbox at the end of your driveway?


You brought up a 3 yr old thread to add that? :what:


----------



## oworm (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeti35 said:


> You brought up a 3 yr old thread to add that? :what:


 Yes why? Is that against forum rules?


----------



## 2011jettaTDI (Feb 23, 2011)

oworm said:


> Yes why? Is that against forum rules?


Haha, I thought it was funny and probably true!
I'll have 2k this month and I just got the car April 2nd.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

It's cool by me....I remember posting this.

BTW my V10 is still going strong (110K on the clock).


----------

